# Mise à jour de JAVA sous Mac Os X 10.6.8



## Xavier 1030 (20 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Imac avec Mac Os X 10.6.8.
Je voulais me rendre sur le Car Configurator du site SEAT.BE : http://belgium.seat.com/content/be/brand/fr/models/altea/presentation.html
Je reçois le message me notifiant que ma version n'est pas mise à jour.
Je vais dans le menu Apple, je demande les mises à jour et il n'y en a pas. 
Je tourne donc en rond puisque Java me renvoie au menu Apple et que celui-ci ne me donne pas de réponse.
Si vous avez Mac Os X 10.6.8. et une solution..... merci  !
Xavier

Ça serait bien de lire les annonces "à lire avant de poster" lorsqu'il y en a en tête d'un forum. La lecture de celle ci, par exemple, t'aurais permis de poster directement au bon endroit ! On déménage.


----------



## Oizo (20 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Je suis sous Mac OS 10.6.8, en allant sur le configurator j'ai eu un message différent : il m'a dit que le module Java n'était pas activé. J'ai cliqué sur "Activer" et cela a fonctionné immédiatement. 

Essaye d'installer la dernière version de Java ici :
http://www.java.com/fr/download/apple.jsp


----------

